# My new puppy



## Grahame (Sep 6, 2009)

Meet Bailey. He is a 13 week old american bulldog x staffy. He is amazingly friendly and relaxed at the moment, hope he stays this way!










G.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice cross  I love Am Bulldogs. Make sure you socialise him with other dogs really well! You taking him to puppy class?


----------



## Grahame (Sep 6, 2009)

Well he is my first dog, so I have a lot to learn! My partners family have dogs so as soon as he has his vaccinations up to date, I will make sure he spends time with them. He is pretty much housetrained already, he slept in the kitchen all night without fuss or an accident, but he did pee a little this morning when I came to greet him.  I think we will try puppy classes, as it will be a good way for him to be around other dogs.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

He is sooo cute!!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

aww! i think he looks adorable! he has such a cute facee :thumbup:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Well Am Bulldogs are known to be a bit more aggressive in nature, and staffs should also be very well socialised with other doggies. Definitely try puppy classes, it's really important to get pup used to things and the trainer will be able to answer all your questions. 
If your partner's family's dogs are fully vaccinated they can meet straight away


----------



## kate11 (Feb 8, 2011)

adorable lovely markings on face! i walk a staffy who 9mth only started socialising as owner was to frightened too! made loads of progress n lots of doggie friends!  

hope pup brings you lots of fun! lots of photos with their friends

kate n rubez


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking dog. As already said lots of good socialisation and training. We had a young ABD come to us for a few weeks, it was progressing nicely then the owner decided he wanted him to just enjoy being a dog . He left us with a nice puppy and came back 8 months later with a liability we had to turn away.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Look at that very sweet and innocent face! :thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

lovely looking pup:thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhhhh hes lush


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hes adorable


----------



## janakaquarius (Feb 8, 2011)

He is very good looking really.


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

He is georgeous!


----------

